# First Kitties of the Year!!!!



## honkerslayr (Dec 14, 2006)

Here are some cats from the Red. First one of the year!! Nice 12 pounder then the next one is about a 5-6 lber.



















Can't wait to get out again tonight. Good luck to everyone else going out!! :beer:


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Nice work and great pics! I might have to find time to wet a line this weekend. :beer:


----------



## honkerslayr (Dec 14, 2006)

Here is a few cats from tonight

This one went about 12 pounds









This second one was a smaller 5-6 pounder









Now this third one was a great way to end the cold night, weird thing was, it had no eye on one side, But weighed in at 14 pounds


----------



## cavedude (Oct 20, 2006)

nice cats honkerslayr, that spot seems to be producing some nice fish already. hopefully the fishing will remain good.


----------



## 94NDTA (May 28, 2005)

Very good, what are you using at this time?


----------



## honkerslayr (Dec 14, 2006)

94NDTA said:


> Very good, what are you using at this time?


Well right now I'm usuing cut bait (suckers) with a #9 gamakatsu circle hook on a lindy style rig with a 3' leader and then a 3 oz. weight. This year with the cut bait, I have only caught fish on the tail section of the sucker, don't know why?


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Nice Fish..!!

BTW, your pants are falling down.. :lol:


----------



## honkerslayr (Dec 14, 2006)

haha, yeah usually they aren't but i actually have a broken leg and lots of things are a little crazy trying to land a nice cat and try bringing it up the shore, its hard enough getting down to the access point with one leg then landing a fish becomes the hardest thing to do. :lol: :beer:


----------

